
Earth is not at risk of becoming a hothouse like Venus - okket
https://climatefeedback.org/claimreview/earth-is-not-at-risk-of-becoming-a-hothouse-like-venus-as-stephen-hawking-claimed-bbc/
======
thinkmilitant
Exaggerations like this remind me of the anti-drug adds of my childhood. So
much harm is done by over reaching the bounds of reality when trying to
convince someone that an action could lead to harm. It's a quick way to have
them doubting every part of your message.

